# Red Blazer



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Seeing as there's a green blazer thread going: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84195 let's start a red blazer thread.

I found a nice red, not really bright red, silk Palm Beach blazer. It's my size and looks nice. What do you think?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

tinytim said:


> Seeing as there's a green blazer thread going: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84195 let's start a red blazer thread.
> 
> I found a nice red, not really bright red, silk Palm Beach blazer. It's my size and looks nice. What do you think?


I love color, but don't care for them. I once read of a fellow sarcastically remarking, "Look, there's a red jacket wearing a man!" I would also be worried that someone would walk up to me and ask me to park their car.

But that's me, and you're not! (Lucky man.) If you like it, and feel it works for you, why the heck not? (Palm Beach also might be a good place to wear it.) :icon_smile:


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I'd wear a red blazer if I found a good one.


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

I have one, but its not nearly RED enough for my tastes. 

More AL Crimson that UGA red.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

This old Apparel Arts plate shows how a red blazer can look very good. I have to think, however, that it would be a tricky garment to pull off at anything other than a Christmas party:


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Red blazers are great to support your favorite college team on Saturdays. You see a lot, and I mean tons, of red blazers in Tuscaloosa on game day.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't doubt that you see a lot of them in Tuscaloosa and Athens (GA) on game days, and perhaps in Palm Beach. In the Midwest, I would be reluctant to wear one unless I was attending a holiday party.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> I don't doubt that you see a lot of them in Tuscaloosa and Athens (GA) on game days, and perhaps in Palm Beach. In the Midwest, I would be reluctant to wear one unless I was attending a holiday party.


I imagine it is a little harder to wear one in Ohio.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Wouldnt wear one, same with a green blazer. maybe when I'm older - no offense intended but maybe its an age thing.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I saw an old coot wearing a red jacket recently at an Art Museum Trustees reception (Naval Wife's gig). He looked pretty doggone sharp to me. Also saw another old guy wearing a bright yellow and white striped jacket (~1/4" stripes) that was the coolest thing I've seen in a long time. It was a late afternoon event, and these gents were not exactly the type to lack social confidence. This kind of stuff definitely has a time and place, but if you have to ask...

Scott


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Since it's silk, it's not really a blazer, so the replies you've been getting might be a bit misleading, since I wonder if people are picturing a sort of cardinal red hopsack with brass buttons. I don't know if I could pull off a red silk jacket -- I might be a little too introverted for that -- but the one that untilted linked from the Style Forum a few weeks back was a killer.

By all means get it and wear it if it's you, but don't let people here tell you what you should or shouldn't be wearing. If you're unsure as to whether or not you should pick it up, there's probably a good reason for that.


----------



## Runfellow (Jun 9, 2008)

I second the game-day comment. If you're related to a school (high school, college, etc.) or team that has that particular color, go for it, as it not only functions as support for your team, but is also a great conversation piece (while I hate talking about any sports besides the ones I participate in, any two men can find some sport to talk about even in the most awkward of circumstances) if someone has the balls to ask you why you wore a red blazer.

I do not, however, agree with young guy on this. Young people are more likely to be able to pull off more outrageous colors than older people, and this is no exception. In fact, with the exception of 70's blazers of these colors, many men could use a few more oddly colored garments besides ties.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> I would also be worried that someone would walk up to me and ask me to park their car.


LOL, that's the best answer yet.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I try to cultivate that "just got back from a fox hunt" look. This would help immensely.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

videocrew said:


> I try to cultivate that "just got back from a fox hunt" look. This would help immensely.


I think that's what this is going for:










https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...tion_Id=307&Product_Id=1327136&Parent_Id=305#


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Good grief...what possessed them to pair that with a burgundy tie? :crazy:


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Another instance where the red blazer is appropriate: When presiding over the funeral service of a University of Georgia mascot.

https://ugaphoto.alumni.uga.edu/multimedia/UGAVI/

R.I.P. UGA VI 1999-2008


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Regarding the red jacket. I believe Reddington pulled it off very well, in this years Kent Wang summertime contest -


















P.S.

I hope you don't mind me using your pictures - Reddington.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> I imagine it is a little harder to wear one in Ohio.


Not as much as you would imagine. In the late 1970's, Scarlet blazers were the rage in the tonier suburbs of Columbus, Ohio - Bexley, Upper Arlington, Worthington and Dublin, especially on Ohio State home game Saturdays.

It was impossible to dine at The Top, Lindy's, The Jai Alai or dining room of Scioto Country Club without out seeing several loyal Buckeyes steadfastly demonstrating their allegiance to good old Ohio State while also wearing a white belt and matching white shoes as they drove to and from in their wives' canary yellow Coupe deVilles.

College allegiance - an American tradition!!!!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

playdohh22 said:


> Regarding the red jacket. I believe Reddington pulled it off very well, in this years Kent Wang summertime contest -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not at all. The jacket in question is not near as bright as the BB one pictured, but is a more subdued or darker red. 

Cheers.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Taliesin said:


> I think that's what this is going for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* ZOWIE!!!*


----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

If I could find a toned down Red Blazer I would probably purchase it, if the price was right of course.

I ended up seeing an older gentleman in the grocery store last week who was pulling off a largely red look. Bright red blazer, red sweater vest and red bowtie, all in the same shade. While it wasn't a look I would ever try to imitate I did offer my compliments to the gentleman, as bow ties and the red blazer are rarities here in my area.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Senator LooGAR said:


> I have one, but its not nearly RED enough for my tastes.
> 
> More AL Crimson that UGA red.


A jacket in UGA red can't be beat!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

TommyDawg said:


> A jacket in UGA red can't be beat!:icon_smile_big:


QFT! Though I think I'll forgo the red for my beloved B2 sack and stick to my SoPro bulldog bow for gameday spirit.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

Red blazers are also strongly associated with the Marine Corps League, the association of retired and former U.S. Marines.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

from styleforum:



that's how you pull off a red blazer.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe that the AAAC Trad forum needs to adopt its own blazer design (to go along with the secret handshake). Any suggestions on the shade?


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

tinytim said:


> Seeing as there's a green blazer thread going: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84195 let's start a red blazer thread.


OK, so long as we don't start a Gold Blazer thread:

I was (obviously) joking, but I found the company who makes these. They also sell a red blazer (as well as an augusta green), $109.75, made in the USA:

Link:

I'm sure the quality isn't quite what anybody at this forum's looking for, but it does make me think: burgundy (also available on the site) _would_ make a nice blazer color.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

playdohh22 said:


> Regarding the red jacket. I believe Reddington pulled it off very well, in this years Kent Wang summertime contest -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blazer/jacket I was talking about looks almost that same color. It has horn or imitation horn buttons.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Taliesin said:


> I think that's what this is going for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the one BB offered the previous season. Ticket pocket, side vents, Loro Piana cashmers, contrasting lining, and what now is called the Regent fit. I think the marketing called it a fox hunting jacket but it was really a blazer with british details. very happy with it. Wear with solid or tartan trousers.
Cheers,


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Good grief...what possessed them to pair that with a burgundy tie? :crazy:


Well although it's not the best choice, they have allowed for tonal differences in the red of the jacket and tie and some of the red stripes in the tie pick up the red of the jacket so it's not completely horrendous.

Mychael


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*red blazers*

Gentlemen,

If any of you have been on "jump status", been to basic airborne school, or even if you want to show some appreciation for airborne forces of in general, one can wear a burgundy colored blazer, if so desired. When lmy wife and I lived in England, I was a member of the Cambridgeshire Paracute Regiment Association. All the 'old boys', who were very proud of having served, and on special days, e.g. Rembrance Sunday, the Queen's Birthday or the funeral of other soldiers, they would wear their burgundy blazers with their medals and often, a regimental crest on the left upper pocket. IMHO, wearing a burgundy or maroon blazer signifies some association with and respect for paratroops in either thought of deed. Sorry Harvard. I have yet to find a high quality burgundy blazer anywhere in the U.S.. When we lived in England, I could not afford one. So if any of you gents know of a source please let me know.

Bill


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Untilted said:


> from styleforum:
> 
> 
> 
> that's how you pull off a red blazer.


I wonder if she is as happy as she looks?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

The deep red is a fantastic look.

The luminescent red is an eyesore.



playdohh22 said:


>


It's all in the tone. One man's opinion.

TJS


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Are we really to believe these two cats have just been out for leisurely bike ride and have stopped for a moment for a cigarette?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ I know, it kills me. But you have to admit the whole set-up has a certain panache, doesn't it? 

TJS


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Untilted said:


> from styleforum:
> 
> 
> 
> that's how you pull off a red blazer.


What, with a pink tie and Dr. Elsa Schneider from _"Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade?"_


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> Are we really to believe these two cats have just been out for leisurely bike ride and have stopped for a moment for a cigarette?


In Bermuda?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

oldschoolprep said:


> Not as much as you would imagine. In the late 1970's, Scarlet blazers were the rage in the tonier suburbs of Columbus, Ohio - Bexley, Upper Arlington, Worthington and Dublin, especially on Ohio State home game Saturdays.
> 
> It was impossible to dine at The Top, Lindy's, The Jai Alai or dining room of Scioto Country Club without out seeing several loyal Buckeyes steadfastly demonstrating their allegiance to good old Ohio State while also wearing a white belt and matching white shoes as they drove to and from in their wives' canary yellow Coupe deVilles.
> 
> College allegiance - an American tradition!!!!


---------------------------------------------

If that's the case, I attended Auburn...wonder if I could pull off an orange blazer. 
I think the red BB looks sharp, but would probably only wear it to holiday functions.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

young guy said:


> Wouldnt wear one, same with a green blazer. maybe when I'm older - no offense intended but maybe its an age thing.


When I was young, I thought I would get a green blazer when I was older. When I got older too many people in the various service industries were wearing various colored blazers. I still wear blue blazers of course.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Topsider said:


> What, with a pink tie and Dr. Elsa Schneider from _"Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade?"_


Grounded with the grey trousers and a tasteful neat pattern tie that is, yes, pink. It's a lot more inspired than Donald Trump's pink tie outfits.

Furthermore, if you're comparing her to Alison Doody, I'd say that's a great compliment. I like the dress, too.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> from styleforum:
> 
> 
> 
> that's how you pull off a red blazer.





Flanderian said:


> I wonder if she is as happy as she looks?


What are you talking about ? She doesn't look happy at all. 

Untilted: Is that Kent Wang?

Also, is that the same red blazer you offered for sale a while ago?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

yea, that is the blazer. nice, huh?


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

heh, heck of a deal for $20. I offered to purchase it along with the CCC jackets. oh well


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I like the dress, too.


You'd look better in the blazer.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

*insert crude joke about wearing said dress*


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

Red blazers remind me too much of valets. I'd avoid it.


----------

